# Sad



## GaryM (Dec 22, 2003)

A horse walks into the bar and the bartender says " Hey, why the long face?"


A duck walks into the bar and orders a beer. The bartender says "you're looking kind of down, what's wrong?"  "I've been out of work for two months and just can't find a job" says the duck.  "I hear that the  circus is looking for a talking animal act" says the bartender.  "Too bad"says the duck "I'm a carpenter".


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, sad, very sad.:shrug:


----------



## donald (Dec 22, 2003)

Father Brannigan is strollin down the street one cold December evenin', and spies a 100.00 bill just layin on the curb. He says to himself, he says,"well saints preserve us", and scoops it up as he walks by. Just then he passes a gent down on his luck, and quick as a wink. The Father walks over to him, and says "Godspeed lad, Godspeed. 2 days later the man rushes into the rectory, and hands Father B., a load of cash. While blurtin out," Godspeed  at 10 to 1 ".

      :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> While blurtin out," Godspeed at 10 to 1 ".


 Mysterious ways, indeed.


----------

